# Synchronizers



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

Has anyone heard of double syncronizers for the 3rd Gen Max? I sure could use some for 1st and 2nd. Thanks


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

I've never had a problem with them, especially 2nd gear.. learn to double clutch and rev-match when you downshift and it's no big deal..


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> I've never had a problem with them, especially 2nd gear.. learn to double clutch and rev-match when you downshift and it's no big deal..


I want double synchros on first so i can drop into it a like 15 MPH and doubles on second would let me shift at higher RPM's with less chance of grinding...like i did last night. I also ground 2nd when I downshifted at 60 MPH, stuff you usually don't do day to day. Thanks


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

I auto X and road race weekly and do both of those things on a regular basis.

learn to double clutch and rev match your downshifts and you'll be much better off. it's easier on the tranny than just shoving it in gear and letting the synchros take a beating.

btw.. most of the time when I downshift into 2nd (even at 75mph), I don't even use the clutch. stick it in neutral, blip the throttle to where it should be, then pop it in gear.

2nd gear is roughly the same on the speedo as it is on the tach.. 35mph is about 3500rpm.. 60mph is about 6000rpm. plus or minus a small fraction.. easy enough to rev match in 2nd.


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

Cool thanks...how do you double clutch in a manner that is tranny friendly? The only time i've heard of double clutching is when racers slam the clutch in while at open throttle creating a slingshot effect on the car. Good only in close races and very bad on tranny.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

that's never good when racing either. any time you're not accelerating is bad, even if it's allowing the engine to rev up so you can dump the clutch. it doesn't get you anywhere, as the engine can only put out so much power...

anyway, do some searching online for how to double clutch. it's written in 5000000 places out there, so no need in me repeating it.


----------

